# Surefire Beast wannabe.....will the "real" Beast please stand up!!!



## seery (May 21, 2008)

Surefire Beast wannabe.....will the "real" Beast please stand up!!!

Here's a pic of the real Beast in it's element.






And here's one of the wannabe in it's element.





The dupe is a block of wood a friend turned as a size/shape representation
of the Beast II. It's being sent to John Willis so he can fabricate a custom
travel bag and front lens cover/pouch.

The bezel diameter is to large and needs to have 3/8" turned off before it
ships out to John.

Thought I'd have a little fun with it before sending it out. :nana:

Tonight I'll take some beamshots of the Beast II vs. the wannabe! :naughty:


----------



## GLOCK18 (May 21, 2008)

So would it have 4000 wood lumen output


----------



## HIDSGT (May 21, 2008)

Looks like it would make a good club to fend off a criminal but other then that I can't see wht anyone would want such a cumbersome light?


----------



## Gunner12 (May 21, 2008)

Would this one be cheaper then the real Beast?

The main problem I see is that fire is not very efficient and also compromises the structure of the light.

Good model though. All of the major protruding points are taken into consideration in this model.


----------



## seery (May 21, 2008)

HIDSGT said:


> I can't see why anyone would want such a cumbersome light?



It sounds as if you've never handled or used one, or figured out that the
ergonomics of the Beast vs. brand X is not what this thread is about.

So in this case it seems your thoughts weren't worth the penny! :shakehead





Gunner12 said:


> The main problem I see is that fire is not very efficient and also compromises the structure of the light.


----------



## Patriot (May 21, 2008)

very cool! I'm trying to figure out what the gray portions are....just paint or tape maybe?

It would be fun to turn it into a real LED light after its fitting purpose has been served.


----------



## seery (May 21, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> very cool! I'm trying to figure out what the gray portions are....just paint or tape maybe?


Yep, just used gray and black krylon.



Patriot36 said:


> It would be fun to turn it into a real LED light after its fitting purpose has been served.


Hmmm...I like that idea. :naughty:


----------



## Patriot (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm...I like that idea. :naughty:[/quote]


Obviously a single LED would be easiest and wouldn't require large amounts of power. A Malkoff assembly set into a large machined aluminum heatsink might provided enough absorption mass even though it was insulated with wood. You've got plenty of physical space there so it might provide a few options. The lathe work sured tuned out nice. I have to confess that I would have found some Krylon that closely matched natural HA....


----------



## Hodsta (May 21, 2008)

seery said:


> And here's one of the wannabe in it's element.


 
Oh Man! Who do the guys on the right think they're kidding with that fake SF branding? I know a _beast _when I see one:tinfoil::nana: Send me the dummy on the right when you finished with it Seery.


----------



## TOOCOOL (May 21, 2008)

Just send it to Milky I'm sure he wood do something cool with it


----------



## Patriot (May 21, 2008)

TOOCOOL said:


> he *wood* do something cool with it




That's pretty funny!! 

I'll bet he wood to something clever too. :nana:


----------



## Taboot (May 21, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Hmmm...I like that idea. :naughty:


 

Obviously a single LED would be easiest and wouldn't require large amounts of power. A Malkoff assembly set into a large machined aluminum heatsink might provided enough absorption mass even though it was insulated with wood. You've got plenty of physical space there so it might provide a few options. The lathe work sured tuned out nice. I have to confess that I would have found some Krylon that closely matched natural HA....  [/quote]

Or just bore a hole to fit a complete flashlight in there and make a clickie extension pusher. Perhaps even more than one.


----------



## Patriot (May 21, 2008)

Taboot, the quote didn't work. You may have to re-bracket (wrap) it in another. 


Sure, you could put a P3D Q5 in the middle and run an extension plunger to a tailswitch. It might get kinda toasted in there though..:sweat:



Seery, if we get to off-base from the intentions of your thread please let me know.


----------



## seery (May 21, 2008)

Hodsta said:


> Oh Man! Who do the guys on the right think they're kidding with that fake SF branding? I know a _beast _when I see one:tinfoil::nana: Send me the dummy on the right when you finished with it Seery.


hehehe...sometimes looks can be deceiving! :buddies:



TOOCOOL said:


> Just send it to Milky I'm sure he wood do something cool with it


:lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign:



Patriot36 said:


> I have to confess that I would have found some Krylon that closely matched natural HA....


You read my mind...I swear the cap looked darker! 



Patriot36 said:


> Seery, if we get to off-base from the intentions of your thread please let me know.


Not at all. It's all fun and that was the intention.

Give me 5 minutes and I'll have a pic up of the newly modified wannabe.


----------



## seery (May 21, 2008)

Not sure how efficient or just how many lumens it putting out, but
I really prefer it's warmth to the LED's on the left.


----------



## BVH (May 21, 2008)

Man, that's one Smokin LED! I think the true candlepower rating is higher on the right, though.


----------



## Patriot (May 22, 2008)

I just about dropped the top scoop of ice cream off my cone when I saw that picture!!!  Not exactly what I had in mind seery, but darn funny...lol





I think Ra one figured out the actual candle power of a particular candle at one time early in his career. IIRC it was more than a cp.....about 5, I think.






I wasn't kidding about the ice cream either.


----------



## souptree (May 22, 2008)

I bet you save a LOT of batteries using your replacement Beast!


----------



## seery (May 22, 2008)

BVH - hehe....I though the same after seeing the pic on screen. 

Patriot36 - That's some funny stuff.....AND that brand of ice cream is way
to expensive to waste a drop, let alone a WHOLE SCOOP!!! :mecry::mecry::mecry:

souptree - Yep, and it's better and preserving night adapted vision! :devil:


----------



## Gunner12 (May 22, 2008)

I'd be careful though, if you let it run for too long, the light itself could become a light.

That defiantly put a smile on my face.


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2008)

LOL! The 1 candlepower Beast II lives! 

<< Thinks: that might be a nice dive-light, if you could get the candle water-proofed. If you dropped it underwater, it wouldn't sink to the bottom and be lost - wood floats! >>


----------



## kelmo (May 23, 2008)

I've been pining after one of those suckers!

You should change the title to read;

"Seery's got a Woody!!!"

Sorry, I couldn't resist the pun. I am so imature...


----------



## Patriot (May 23, 2008)

DM51 said:


> LOL! The 1 candlepower Beast II lives!
> 
> << Thinks: that might be a nice dive-light, if you could get the candle water-proofed. If you dropped it underwater, it wouldn't sink to the bottom and be lost - wood floats! >>




LOL!!!! It might get tiring underwater unless it was weighted to be neutrally bouyant. As far as waterproofing...maybe an adjustable regulated flow from your tank feeding into a glass dome....hehe :laughing:


----------



## scott.cr (May 23, 2008)

All you need is a lampshade and you'll have a real original table lamp.


----------



## seery (May 24, 2008)

kelmo said:


> "Seery's got a Woody!!!"



The last 5 posts have put smiles on my face. This one
even made me blush a bit!!!


----------



## HIDSGT (May 25, 2008)

seery said:


> It sounds as if you've never handled or used one, or figured out that the
> ergonomics of the Beast vs. brand X is not what this thread is about.
> 
> So in this case it seems your thoughts weren't worth the penny! :shakehead


 
It's the size of a baseball bat just like the Beast. Wouldn't need to handle or use one nor would I want to. There are dozen HID lights half its size for half its price with just about the same lumens.


----------



## Kiessling (May 25, 2008)

The Beast II is not primarily about lumens. It is relatively easy to produce a high-flux HID.
The Beast II is about toughness, durability, about Li-Ion AND CR123 use, about a low-level with LEDs, etc.
If you do not need all this and just want flux, the Beast II is not for you. However, this does not make the light worthless, overpriced or stupid. Its features just aren't compatible with your mission. Which should be true for about 99.9% of all CPFers.
bernie


----------



## Patriot (May 25, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Its features just aren't compatible with your mission. Which should be true for about 99.9% of all CPFers.
> bernie




Very good point. Of all the lights out there, the Beast would have to be one of the most specialized of them ever. It certainly has its unique qualities and of course, first rate craftsmanship.


----------



## jrv (May 29, 2008)

HIDSGT said:


> I can't see why anyone would want such a cumbersome light?


To put what others have said another way:

Nobody _wants_ such a cumbersome light, especially a mountain search & rescue guy who has to hike with this thing for a mile from the helicopter landing site to the search area, over rocks & snow, across streams, etc, with radio, medical and other gear in his pack too.

On the other hand that guy needs a light that will absolutely, positively work when switched on, especially when it's well down the list of important gear to protect (if his pack falls in a pond, the medical gear and radio will get checked first; the light has to take care of itself).


----------



## adamlau (May 29, 2008)

The Beast II is nice. The HellFighter is nicer, though  .


----------



## RadarGreg (May 30, 2008)

Aw, man...I thought you had found a real Chinese copied Beast! Your friend did a pretty good job lathing it and the paint job looks convincing. Now that your pictures are out in the wild, I wonder how long it will be before someone copies it and produces a HID "Wood Beast"?


----------

